# Fungus on my substrate



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I just noticed a white web like fungus in 2 small patches of my eco-complete....

Any idea what it is or how to get rid of it? (aside from just scooping it up...)


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Does Anyone have an idea what this fungus is or the best way to get rid of it ?


----------

